# Solved: Error Downloading Codec!!



## Rosereds (Mar 11, 2007)

Please help me!I am already desperate!I downloaded large files and when download finished and I wanted to WATCH it in Windows Media Player,I got this: ERROR DOWNLOADING CODEC and I only heard music,did see any video...PLEASE HELP!I haven't had problems with watching videos in WMP,but now ...
I appreciate your help!
Thanks
BARBARA


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

hi...try installing this codec pack


----------



## Rosereds (Mar 11, 2007)

which boxes should I mark checked,if I am installing?
THANKS
B


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

hi...just the ones that are checked by default should do the trick


----------



## Rosereds (Mar 11, 2007)

No,there is NO question,you are BEST!Thanks so much!It really works!
Thank you
BARBARA


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

your welcome, glad to help :up: 

you can mark thread "solved" using thread tools (on the right side above your first post)


----------



## Rosereds (Mar 11, 2007)

That's done!!


----------



## srthpsbrgr8 (Jun 22, 2007)

hey thnx a lot for the solution to the stupid " Error downloading codec" problem...it really drove me crazy...i tried searching several sites in vain..wen i read ur suggestion, i decided to give it a try n WOW it worked! thnx again!:up:


----------



## guythatneedshelp (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx guys for that info!! it really did work wonders on High Def xvid movies

Cheers


----------

